# Richtiges Verhalten beim Feederfischen



## ninja1 (5. August 2001)

Hi leute,Ich schildere euch mal die vorgendsweise eines erfahrenes futterkorbanglers,wenn ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt, nur her damit.  Er benutzt anfangs einen grossen futterkorb ohne bleibeschwerung,füllt ihn mit futter und wirft ihn aus,und fixiert die entfernung im schnurclip um die genaue stelle wieder anzuwerfen.Er wirft ungefähr eine halbe stunde nur den schweren futterkorb mit dem futter aus.Danach wechselt er den schweren futterkorb gegen einen leichteren mit einer 30 g bleibeschwerung.Die montage sieht so aus, heavy feeder rute, stationärrolle, 12mm geflochtene berkley fireline,laufröhrechen an dem er den futterkorb befesttigt. Habt ihr verbesserungsvorschläge? Wie angelt ihr mit der Feederrute?


----------



## Franky (5. August 2001)

Hallo Ninja,schau bitte ins Friedfischforum rein. Ich habe da einen Beitrag für Dich nach oben geholt.Fragen dazu stell dann bitte im jeweiligen Fachforum - nicht immer nur im Junganglerfourm. 
Außerdem kannst Du Dir sie Such.Funktion mal zu Nutze machen und nach Feeder im Friedfischforum suchen! Auch die Database bietet massig Material zum Thema!Meine Meinung zu dieser Methode: es gibt keine Non-Plus-Ultra-Methode. Jedes Gewässer hat seine Eigenschaften, und darauf muß man seine Methoden "optimieren". Das einzige, was mich stört ist, daß dieser "erfahrene" Feederangler einen Casting-Boom benutzt... Der hat viel zuviel Widerstand und Tüddeleien sind vorprogrammiert...------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 05-08-2001 um 19:46.]


----------



## ninja1 (5. August 2001)

nene franky du hast das falsch verstanden, ich meinte, ob ihr auch erst 30 minuten das futter rauswerft und dann anfangt mit leichteren futterkörbchen zu angeln,oder ob ihr dabei anders vorgeht.....warum soll ein casting boom schlecht sein,das benutzen doch auch viele karpfenangler?PS: Was ist ein Powergum,und ie muss der richtige anschlag beim feederangeln erfolgen[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 05-08-2001 um 20:10.]


----------



## Franky (5. August 2001)

Der Futterkorb dreht den kompletten Castingboom während der Flugphase, und dieser bietet einen so großen Widerstand, das die Schnur verdrallt und so das Vorfach und alles mögliche miteinwickelt.
Wenn der Futterkorb mit einer Laufperle mit Karabiner (Ledgerbead mit Link) in der Schlaufe läuft, die an einem Wirbel an der Hauptschnur befestigt ist, passiert das nicht!
Ich benutze gleich zu anfang (IM FLUSS) Futterkorb mit Blei, da die Strömung den Korb während des Absinkens zu weit wegtreibt. Mit Blei sollte er immer an der gleichen Stelle landen - entsprechender Wurf vorausgesetzt.
Der Anschlag muß, wie der Wurf, gleichmäßig erfolgen. Dabei die Rute mit einer gleichmäßigen Geschwindigkeit, "hoch nach oben über den Kopf" ziehen und nicht "rucken".
Powergum ist ein Gummi mit rel. hoher Tragkraft (ca. 6 kg) und dient als "Stoß-" oder "Ruckdämpfer" beim Wurf mit schweren Körben an dünner Schnur. 

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (5. August 2001)

Hallo Franky,Ich habe solche grünlichen casting booms mit einer verdickung an beiden enden und da wo man  am casting boom den futterkorb einhängen kann ist ein wirbel befestigt so dass der futterkorb sich drehen kann,kann man es dann benutzen?


----------



## Franky (5. August 2001)

Ich habe mit diesen Dinger nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht! Nach 4 mal bin ich auch die Schlaufe gestoßen, die hier schon mehrfach herumstreunert. 
Es geht nicht darum, daß sich der Futterkorb um die eigene Achse drehen kann, sondern darum, daß sich die ganze Montage dreht. Der Castingboom mit eingehängtem Futterkorb dreht sich um die Schnur - nicht nur der Korb. Da liegt der Hund begraben.
Wenn der Korn die ganze Montage drehen kann, passiert eigentlich nix, bis verdammt wenig: von 30 Würfen habe ich vielleicht einen Tüdel, und da wird meistens eh der Haken mit Vorfach getauscht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 05-08-2001 um 21:19.]


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (5. August 2001)

Hallo Ninja,ich glaube langsamm wirst Du zum richtigen Feederangler. Nur eine Halbe Stunde ist etwas viel, wenn Du 5-6 Würfe machst ist das vollkommen genug. Wenn Du dann den Futterkorb wechselst mußt Du keinen mit Blei nehmen (wenn Du im See angelst). Irgendwo im Jungangler Forum gab es eine Zeichnung mit einer Schlaufe, das ist mit Abstand die beste und günstigste Montage zum Feederangeln. Da der Fisch beim Biss nicht sofort das Futterkörbchen spürt sonder die Schlaufenseite zur Rutenspitze als erstes bewegt. Wenn Du Interesse hast kannst Du am 22+23 September zur Möhne kommen, dort ist ein Anglertreffen an dem viele bekannte Angler Teilnehmen. U.a. Uli Beyer, Jürgen Haese, Fred Remig, Thomas Vogt, Jörg Dickow, meine Wenigkeit und viele andere. Dort können wir dir dann alles genaustens am Wasser erläutern, denn so lernt man am einfachsten. Genauere Infos erhälst Du unter http://www.angeln.de  .

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## ninja1 (5. August 2001)

Ich würde gern zum Möhnesee kommen,aber der ist 1 Stunde entfernt,und meine Mutter hat keine Lust mich zu fahren


----------



## Franky (5. August 2001)

Moin Holger,Du meinst diese hier???


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## ninja1 (5. August 2001)

das mit der schlaufe klingt cool,aber sehr viel arbeit.... kann man nicht 2    dreierWirbel nehmen......den 1 dreierwirbel bindet man an die hauptschnur dann knotet man man 30 cm schnur an dne ersten dreier wirbel und an das ende wieder einen dreierwirbel knoten. wir haben ja jetzt dank des dreier wirbels eine offene hakenöse  bei jedem wirbel in dem  eine weitere schnur einfädeln und miteinander verbinden indem der futterkorb am ledgerbeard baumelt.Also das prinzip ist einfach ,dass man sich die ganzen schlaufen sparrt und nur 2 dreierwirbel benutzt an dessen freien öse man eine weitere schnur anknotet aufdem der ledgerbeard läuft. Verbesserungsvorschlag
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ielleicht kann man an die hauoptschnur auch einen 14 karabinerwirbel hängen.  Die Schlaufe mit den dreier wirbel kann mana uch zuhause aufbauen,ich komme auf die idee,weil ich schlecht schlaufen knoten kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ninja1 am 05-08-2001 um 22:32.]


----------



## Hummer (6. August 2001)

Mensch, ninja, familymäßig kommt da ja nicht allzuviel support in Bezug auf´s Angeln!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wirklich versuchen, mich einer Jugendgruppe eines Angelvereins anzuschließen.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Franky (7. August 2001)

Moin Ninja,von diesen Schlaufen binde ich mir so 8 - 10 Stück zu Hause und wickel sie auf Schaumstoff. Beim Abriß bin ich in 3 Minuten mit allem drum und dran wieder einsatzbereit...
Höchster Verbrauch bislang waren mal 7 Stück - von 8... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## DerDynamische (17. August 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten beim Feederfischen*

Hallo Ninja.
Das hört sich doch zum Anfang nicht schlecht an#6
Ich Feeder mit einer Shimano Catana WG -120 gr.Die kann man noch auf 4.20m verlängern
Als Rolle benutze ich eine Shimano Aernos 4500 mit einer
16er geflochtenen Powerpro.Manche denken jetzt sicher wie man nur mit solch einer kleinen Rolle Feedern kann aber ich halte nichts von diesen manuellen Seilwinden für die Handwo man ganze Schiffe mit an Land ziehen kann:q
Als Montage hab ich eine Selbsthakmontage mit Powergum (gibts von Sensas oder Daiwa )gebastelt.Der Gummi läuft im Korb und ist auf beiden seiten mit einem kleinen Wirbel verbunden dann kannst den Korb schnell wechseln#6:vik:Als haken benutze ich kleine Karpfenhaken.
MFG


----------



## daci7 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Richtiges Verhalten beim Feederfischen*

Petri DerDynamische!
Da hast du dir zum Anfang direkt mal ein waschechtes Fossil des Anglerboards rausgesucht - ich wusste ja, dass das Board alt ist .... aber soooo alt 
Wenigstens kannst du damit alle, die vom intelligenten Design des Boardes (innerhalb von 7 Stunden) um 2005 rum überzeugt sind, in ihre Schranken weisen!
Guter Start


----------

